# So we got the XD 45 ACP 4"...



## xodustrance (Jan 26, 2008)

And all I can say is just WOW.

Love the additional handle saftey. A little stiff new, but my wife will be breaking it in regularly.

Does anyone know a compatible but good quality laser sight?

New to this, so any good make laser sight would be great.


----------



## UNLTD1487 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great choice. I am torn between the .45 and the .40 caliber.

The Streamlight TLR-2 Laser/LED is a great tactical pistol light. $199.99 was the cheapest I found it for. And I am pretty sure there ain't any other place that are cheaper.

I have it and love it. Cant think of any other combo light that can beat this.

http://www.botachtactical.com/sttlledlila.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Crimson Trace. One will be on either my current XD Service or the XD-SC I plan on getting in the future. http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/SpringfieldArmory/LG445/tabid/315/Default.aspx


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

+1 on the Crimson Trace.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A third vote for the excellent Crimson Trace.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*the best*

http://www.lasermax.com/category.php?id=7


----------

